# No Cardio?



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my friends who becoming quite the bodybuilder says I should avoid cardio as you will lose muscle mass and stop gains!

Im guessing he is right?

What are your thougts lads?

Cheers

Splint


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my friends who becoming quite the bodybuilder says I should avoid cardio as you will lose muscle mass and stop gains!

Im guessing he is right?

What are your thougts lads?

Cheers

Splint


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

splinter said:


> One of my friends who becoming quite the bodybuilder says I should avoid cardio as you will lose muscle mass and stop gains!
> 
> Im guessing he is right?
> 
> ...


I don't do cardio myself I just stick to weights, it's not done me no harm.


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

splinter said:


> One of my friends who becoming quite the bodybuilder says I should avoid cardio as you will lose muscle mass and stop gains!
> 
> Im guessing he is right?
> 
> ...


I don't do cardio myself I just stick to weights, it's not done me no harm.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

i adjust depending on how i look and feel, if i feel im putting a bit of fat on i do a little low intensity cardio and try 2 keep heart rate below 140 which is blo*dy difficult! love lifting weights but the thought of cardio bores the cr*p out of me


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

i adjust depending on how i look and feel, if i feel im putting a bit of fat on i do a little low intensity cardio and try 2 keep heart rate below 140 which is blo*dy difficult! love lifting weights but the thought of cardio bores the cr*p out of me


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

No cardio is rubbish.

See GT's comments in this thread.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

No cardio is rubbish.

See GT's comments in this thread.


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

my cardio is 1 40 mins session a week but i try 2 keep myself out of the car and walk as much as possible, couple of guys who compete at the gym i train at do their cardio before breakfirst sounds like hardwork 2 me!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

my cardio is 1 40 mins session a week but i try 2 keep myself out of the car and walk as much as possible, couple of guys who compete at the gym i train at do their cardio before breakfirst sounds like hardwork 2 me!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

The best gains i ever made was from running 4/5 times a week, along with a strict weights routine, never have i made such gains.

From December to end of March in 2002 or 03, i went from 14 stone 2 to 17.7 Stone.

Admittedly there was abit of excess there but still was a great bulking stage, i then went on through to June to lift my maximum weights ever.

I think due to the fact that my heart had never been in such good condition i made such good weight gains.

Utter rubbish tbh this is a classic urban myth of bodybuilding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

The best gains i ever made was from running 4/5 times a week, along with a strict weights routine, never have i made such gains.

From December to end of March in 2002 or 03, i went from 14 stone 2 to 17.7 Stone.

Admittedly there was abit of excess there but still was a great bulking stage, i then went on through to June to lift my maximum weights ever.

I think due to the fact that my heart had never been in such good condition i made such good weight gains.

Utter rubbish tbh this is a classic urban myth of bodybuilding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

If you're friend has the metabolism of a hummng bird, then cardio might not be a good option when trying to gain lean mass. However for most of us cardio is an essential tool. Besides keeping body fat in check, with improved cardiovascular conditioning, your performance on exercises like squat and deadlift should improve as well.

If done moderately - say 3-4 times a week for 30-40 mins (if excess bodyfat isn't an issue) - it shouldn't hurt your gains, just don't go overboard - leave the twice daily 1 hour sessions for the professional bodybuilders getting ready for a competition. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

If you're friend has the metabolism of a hummng bird, then cardio might not be a good option when trying to gain lean mass. However for most of us cardio is an essential tool. Besides keeping body fat in check, with improved cardiovascular conditioning, your performance on exercises like squat and deadlift should improve as well.

If done moderately - say 3-4 times a week for 30-40 mins (if excess bodyfat isn't an issue) - it shouldn't hurt your gains, just don't go overboard - leave the twice daily 1 hour sessions for the professional bodybuilders getting ready for a competition. Hope this helps.


----------



## nevlaw (Apr 19, 2004)

I believe from reading an article somewhere that it is actually a bad idea to do both in the same day, but not impossible to do both in the same week, or perhaps getting your cardio in a weekends.

I think the reason stated was that if your doing cardio and weight training in the same day is that once your body has burned of the spare cals, your body turns to the next available immediate source of energy. The article lead me to believe that your muscle is the next source of immediate energy to the body and therefore begins to break down the muscle to fuel itself.

Like i said i read this somewhere a long time ago, a few errors maybe in there from memory but basically the body using the muscle as energy was the basis of the article


----------



## nevlaw (Apr 19, 2004)

I believe from reading an article somewhere that it is actually a bad idea to do both in the same day, but not impossible to do both in the same week, or perhaps getting your cardio in a weekends.

I think the reason stated was that if your doing cardio and weight training in the same day is that once your body has burned of the spare cals, your body turns to the next available immediate source of energy. The article lead me to believe that your muscle is the next source of immediate energy to the body and therefore begins to break down the muscle to fuel itself.

Like i said i read this somewhere a long time ago, a few errors maybe in there from memory but basically the body using the muscle as energy was the basis of the article


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

nevlaw said:


> I believe from reading an article somewhere that it is actually a bad idea to do both in the same day, but not impossible to do both in the same week, or perhaps getting your cardio in a weekends.
> 
> I think the reason stated was that if your doing cardio and weight training in the same day is that once your body has burned of the spare cals, your body turns to the next available immediate source of energy. The article lead me to believe that your muscle is the next source of immediate energy to the body and therefore begins to break down the muscle to fuel itself.
> 
> Like i said i read this somewhere a long time ago, a few errors maybe in there from memory but basically the body using the muscle as energy was the basis of the article


well yes your partly right. your muscle does begin to to burnt if you do your cardio right after your weight training. but if u space your cardio and weight training out by 6 hours you should be fine. for ex. AM cardio then PM wieght train


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

nevlaw said:


> I believe from reading an article somewhere that it is actually a bad idea to do both in the same day, but not impossible to do both in the same week, or perhaps getting your cardio in a weekends.
> 
> I think the reason stated was that if your doing cardio and weight training in the same day is that once your body has burned of the spare cals, your body turns to the next available immediate source of energy. The article lead me to believe that your muscle is the next source of immediate energy to the body and therefore begins to break down the muscle to fuel itself.
> 
> Like i said i read this somewhere a long time ago, a few errors maybe in there from memory but basically the body using the muscle as energy was the basis of the article


well yes your partly right. your muscle does begin to to burnt if you do your cardio right after your weight training. but if u space your cardio and weight training out by 6 hours you should be fine. for ex. AM cardio then PM wieght train


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

if you are an extreme (or even moderate) ectomorph, cardio is usually not advised...i am and i have little to no trouble burning fat off...usually i just reach for more food :lol: ...and i hate cardio and only do it twice a year when the US Navy makes me :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

if you are an extreme (or even moderate) ectomorph, cardio is usually not advised...i am and i have little to no trouble burning fat off...usually i just reach for more food :lol: ...and i hate cardio and only do it twice a year when the US Navy makes me :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Currently I am not doing cardio just weightlifting 3 times a week, and i am still sporting 9% body fat and im not an ectomorph  .

But I have had plans to incorporate cardio 3 times a week to help boost ma strength for ma deadlifts.

Thanks a bundle guys

splint


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Currently I am not doing cardio just weightlifting 3 times a week, and i am still sporting 9% body fat and im not an ectomorph  .

But I have had plans to incorporate cardio 3 times a week to help boost ma strength for ma deadlifts.

Thanks a bundle guys

splint


----------

